# Don't let your TM see this thread



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*Warning: Highly dangerous post to any and all slotheads who respond that have a TM who may possibly see this post.*



OK.

So, just for kicks & grins, I was wondering just how much money you guys have dropped in one shot on this addictive little hobby, be it in a hobby shop, online store, fleaBay or even with our own favorite Dr. Feelgood himself, Dragula. :wave:

I, uh, went kind of nuts this week and blew through $450. Still can't believe it but I got a mass of parts & pieces that will last me quite a while, so I feel fine with it. Also, it was a kick-butt bonus month for me, so it won't hit my monthly expenses one bit.

Just wondering what you guys have done that you would own up to. 

Drag -- I'll be calling this week too - lol.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

The most I've spent in one shot was over $700.......and the TM knew about it. She's the coolest. I can honestly say that she is truly my best friend. 

PS Today is our 6th wedding anniversary :hat:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The most in one shot for slot cars isn't that much, only about $450, and none of that was for collectible stuff like some of you cats do. The most I ever spent on any one projects was LSMR, at over $600 in receipts I kept. I imagine it was over $700 if I had kept everything.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok I spent over $600.00 at a cool slot place called Model Auto slot car racing , and I bought over $600.00 dollars of stuff off of Dyno Dom right here a few months back. This isn't fair though as I don't have a Task Master.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok,this one almost caused her to blow a gasket...$9,000 she is some kind of wonderful!
Christian


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

ZOIKS !!! Christian , She's a KEEPER !! LOL (um does she have a sister? ) Hey by the way I sent you an email to confirm everything , LMK ok?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Viva Las Vegas*

Back in the day, we were on a trip to Vegas and the TM took our two daughters shopping. Rad Trax was still in Vegas. I walked there from the strip - long walk, about 3 miles. Ate at a cool Italian resturant waiting for RT to open. They had a big AJ's tire rack, Birchler resin cars, Tyco and Tomy galore. I got to test everything on their sweet continous rail track. Best slot racing day in my life. Dropped around $400. Since I am Jabba the Hut sized, the walking is what saved me from the TM's rath. If I spent what Dragula did, I'd have to walk around the planet... Or at least go far enough that TM couldn't ever find me. Being a slotehead with three high maintenance women is tough.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

MY high was $5000.The most I ever spent on a collection was $60,000.00.I am now in the slot caroholics 12 step program.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahahaha!

Like I'm gonna sign my own death warrant and document ANYTHING!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

One shot?
150.00 and the TM knew it.....
Unknown, a few times of around 80.00 with Christian.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Like I'm gonna sign my own death warrant and document ANYTHING!


Hey Bill -- Do I have ta go back and add a disclaimer that this web page is inadmissable evidence in divorce proceedings?? :tongue:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well.....I spent this amount....$*#% ......at one time. The amount is entered in code 'cause i'm with Bill.....no actual documentation to be found as evidence.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

$550, and my wife counted out the money...So I am with Joe on that one, although some months I can sneak 50-60 a couple of times shhh.. And heck if your TM see's it show her Toms lol.. That will quiet her down....


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Hey Bill -- Do I have ta go back and add a disclaimer that this web page is inadmissable evidence in divorce proceedings?? :tongue:


Not my first rodeo Doba...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I once spent $800 in a hobby shop buying every HO piece he had. However got enough stuff to sell 125 JLs at $8 each and still have a lot left over for myself. We had no money for the rest of the week. That ticked off the TM.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One shot, $700.00. but that was long ago. What really scares me is the total amount since I came back into this hobby. :freak: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

More than once I spent about $1,400.00 to Dragula. I think a couple $1,200.00 to another distributor, plus the Motorcitytoyz funds.

WAY TOO MUCH..........I have already reduced spendings


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Total buyout cost to date with my hobby shop goldmine is 47,980.00 over 2 1/2 years..but trust me,the return will eclipse that greatly!
Christian


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Welp, I can't touch Dragula's amount by any stretch, but in the last 2 1/2 years that I have gotten back into this hobby I have spent close to 10K I would guess. This would account for my Brystal continuous rail track, travel expenses to the fray a couple years running, and of course lot's and lot's of little cars and car parts, tools, and possibly a controller or 2.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I too have spent alot on hobbies over the years, rc,1/24, and currently ho but the caliber of people you meet and become friends with is priceless.You meet some of the best people(with a few exceptions) in hobbies!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I have the right to remain silent
Anything I say can and will be used against me by the TM....


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> More than once I spent about $1,400.00 to Dragula. I think a couple $1,200.00 to another distributor, plus the Motorcitytoyz funds.
> 
> WAY TOO MUCH..........I have already reduced spendings


We do appreciate your business too!

Thanks


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't tell her how much you spent at the hobby store and she wont need to tell you how much she spent at the clothing and shoe store. If you really want to know, just look in her closet at all the clothes with the tags still on them. You know, the ones she says she bought "a long time ago", but look like they were just put in there (because they were). You are better off not counting pennies (or dollars or hundreds of dollars!).


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*The truth is out there...*



Dragula said:


> Total buyout cost to date with my hobby shop goldmine is 47,980.00 over 2 1/2 years..but trust me,the return will eclipse that greatly!
> Christian


Christian,

Is it true that your inventoty exceeds that of R.E.H? Just askin'.

Russ


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Christian,
> 
> Is it true that your inventoty exceeds that of R.E.H? Just askin'.
> 
> Russ


I'll bet REH bought from Drag in the past


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

resinmonger said:


> Christian,
> 
> Is it true that your inventoty exceeds that of R.E.H? Just askin'.
> 
> Russ


Not even close!
Christian


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Two words: Personal Account.

2 direct deposits each pay period. Family account and personal account (she gets same amount as well). No questions, no BS.

She can come home with Ann Taylor all day long, as long as it's from her personal account I can't even ask how much a shirt was.

She knows I've blown $1500+ on cars and the Max, but it's from my personal 

Plus it keeps me from spending TOO much. There is NO borrowing from the family funds!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Seth,ditto what Jeff said,thanks for your business over the years.thanks to all my loyal customers,you know who you are!!
Christian


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I will bite, I have heard of SO but not TM  Please don't say its something as lame as 'The Missus' LOL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I will bite, I have heard of SO but not TM  Please don't say its something as lame as 'The Missus' LOL



signifcant other isn't lame? thats pathetic...

and its Track Manager..


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I can far exceed Dragula's numbers... wait... is that a period or a comma?

Never mind!

Dear?... What?... No, I was just kidding...

Ouch!

LOL... Gary


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Montoya1 
I will bite, I have heard of SO but not TM Please don't say its something as lame as 'The Missus' LOL 



coach61 said:


> signifcant other isn't lame? thats pathetic...
> 
> and its Track Manager..



How about BH......Better Half :jest::freak:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

not always the case.:drunk: but it is in mine. lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My wife was looking over last months bank statement, putting me through my monthly interregation. I got the bright idea to cheer her up by showing her the slot car I bought for her at last nights race.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> My wife was looking over last months bank statement, putting me through my monthly interregation. I got the bright idea to cheer her up by showing her the slot car I bought for her at last nights race.


Rich, 
So, you're saying that kept her from showing you the frying pan, right? I'll have to keep that little trick in mind.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Like it.

I agree SO is lame too, a little to PC for me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I thought twice about it and waited til later. I got her one of those Dash flowered VWs in pink. Now, she loves VW bugs, and she loves pink. Apparently I caught her in the right mood because you would have thought I bought her a small diamond ring or some expensive perfume. She went nuts over it. Right out to the garage to the track we went to run it. I got the chassis with the extra magnet, which made her experience even better. Maybe she does like slot cars? Maybe she's just been feeling left out all this time? She put pics on orkut for her friends to see and she's keeping it by her computer. So, hear comes the idea factory. Should I go ahead and get her a pink cosmetic tackle box and start adding to her pink car collection?

Rich in Barbie land.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

PS. Does anyone have any pink cars they want to unload?


----------

